# cleaners



## ghost shrimp (Feb 2, 2008)

i need to no the best kind of cleaner fish. you no stuff that eats algea


----------



## lagniappe (Jan 11, 2008)

Plecostomus !


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes, the prehistoric looking Pleco! 

Do you have live plants in the tank? - this can be a concern with Plecos!

If you do have a bad algae problem, lets get to the bottom of the reasons why! Perhaps we can offer some tips to help prevent it from getting so bad so fast.

How long are you leaving your lights on?

Does sunlight hit the tank?

What is the tank size, whats in it, and what are you feeding, and how often?

Do you change part of the water regularly?

I realize you asked a simple question, but if other people find this thread, maybe these questions may help them too!


----------



## ghost shrimp (Feb 2, 2008)

I know this sounds crazy but I dont have a tank yet I just got interested in getting one and decided to get some fish that might help with any future algea problems.


----------



## ghost shrimp (Feb 2, 2008)

if anyone out there has an algea problem you could answer MediaHounds questions im sure everyone would be glad to here.


----------



## ntiggr2 (Jan 17, 2008)

Personally, I like chinese algae eaters. They never seem to stop moving and don't grow as fast as a pleco. I've had pleco's and they definitely add an interesting look to an aquarium, but I've had to trade in two of them because they grew too large for the tank. 
Good luck and have fun setting up you aquarium!!

Donna


----------



## perineum (Apr 17, 2010)

What do they do with those large pleco fish? How big do they get before they are too big to buy?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

A common pleco can get 24 inches. I had one in a 75 gal that got to 18 inches and gave him to the local aquarium. There are smaller plecos though that can work just as well, like bristlenose, clown plecos, and such. In fact there are 100's of species to choose from, but finding some can be a problem and can get rather expensive.


----------



## dish418 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ive had good luck with my 3 oto's


----------



## perineum (Apr 17, 2010)

What I'm saying is, what do you do with them when they get to big for most aquariums? I can't imagine there is a big market for those over 18 inches long? What are people doing with them when they get too big?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

You'd actually be surprised that people have larger tanks and take them in. I'd be willing to say that most LFSs will be willing to assist. Other than that, there are rescue groups out there that will do the same.

The problem really is solving the algae problem rather than calling in a "clean up" crew to do the work for you. Several factors weigh in like aggressiveness (CAE), size (most plecs) to care (Otos). Sure they do a good job, but when the job is done, then we as care givers need to step in and give them that extra attention for them to survive.

It really boils down to "What do you want to have in your tank?". The tank size is the determining factor.


----------

